# I got my perfect dog for Thanksgiving !!!!!!!



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 24, 2017)

Things went so fast - I expected to be jumping through hoops for weeks.  I got approved on Wednesday .... and by Wed. night I got my dog ! They called and said
 " can you be here in 45 minutes ? "   I said ABSOLUTELY !!!! I _FLEW_ to the rescue center  to see the dog that I picked out & my heart melted & we just clicked :love_heart:
He's a little one year old boy that was found in Alabama as a stray. He's full grown , 35 pounds , fixed and we named him Hunter.  They  guessed at his breed , they said retriever mix .... but he's got the dark brown color of a springer spaniel ,with a white chest and ears like a lab. Whatever he is , he's my new love !!!! 

Now I really have something to be thankful for !!!! I'll post a pic when I can figure out how to get the pics from my camera into my computer.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 24, 2017)

That's great!!  Congratulations.  What a lucky boy.

Don


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 24, 2017)

Here's Hunter !!!!!!!! What a sweetheart !


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 24, 2017)

Good lookin' dog!  Looks like he'll be a real lovebug!  :sentimental:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2017)

Happy for you! He is cute. Congratulations!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)

Congrats, Hunter looks like a sweet dog!  Does he get along with the neighbor's dogs along the fence line?  Hope they can be buddies.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2017)

*What a handsome boy.  Definitely the face of a black lab.  Love the white patch.*


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2017)

Great photo of your new buddy. Enjoy him.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 24, 2017)

SeaBreeze --- he does get along with the neighbor dogs through the fence !  It was all tails wagging and  happy whines when they saw each other !  What a sweetheart . I always joked that I need a dog with hair that matches my couch ...I got him ! Now the dog hair won't show too much *grin*


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh, he is a handsome young gentleman!  He has a sweet face.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2017)

Toomuchstuff said:


> Things went so fast - I expected to be jumping through hoops for weeks.  I got approved on Wednesday .... and by Wed. night I got my dog ! They called and said
> " can you be here in 45 minutes ? "   I said ABSOLUTELY !!!! I _FLEW_ to the rescue center  to see the dog that I picked out & my heart melted & we just clicked :love_heart:
> He's a little one year old boy that was found in Alabama as a stray. He's full grown , 35 pounds , fixed and we named him Hunter.  They  guessed at his breed , they said retriever mix .... but he's got the dark brown color of a springer spaniel ,with a white chest and ears like a lab. Whatever he is , he's my new love !!!!
> 
> Now I really have something to be thankful for !!!! I'll post a pic when I can figure out how to get the pics from my camera into my computer.



Wow, that is a wonderful thing to happen for you, especially this time of year:love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Nov 24, 2017)

Lucky dog and lucky dog owner. I know you'll both be happy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)

Toomuchstuff said:


> SeaBreeze --- he does get along with the neighbor dogs through the fence !  It was all tails wagging and  happy whines when they saw each other !  What a sweetheart . I always joked that I need a dog with hair that matches my couch ...I got him ! Now the dog hair won't show too much *grin*



Great to hear that!  Thanks for the good shopping tip, I usually conform my wardrobe and bedspreads to the color of my furkids.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 24, 2017)

Lovely dog. My Bonnie is mostly black with some white, which is good because black dog hair doesn't show up so much on clothes!  Bonnie has the white feet and white on her chest just like Hunter; she also has a white tip on her tail and some white on her sweet face. 

So glad you found your new baby!  Pretty soon he'll probably be sleeping upside down on the couch with all his feet in the air, like Bonnie does.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 24, 2017)

How handsome!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2017)

Toomuchstuff said:


> Things went so fast - I expected to be jumping through hoops for weeks.  I got approved on Wednesday .... and by Wed. night I got my dog ! They called and said
> " can you be here in 45 minutes ? "   I said ABSOLUTELY !!!! I _FLEW_ to the rescue center  to see the dog that I picked out & my heart melted & we just clicked :love_heart:
> He's a little one year old boy that was found in Alabama as a stray. He's full grown , 35 pounds , fixed and we named him Hunter.  They  guessed at his breed , they said retriever mix .... but he's got the dark brown color of a springer spaniel ,with a white chest and ears like a lab. Whatever he is , he's my new love !!!!
> 
> Now I really have something to be thankful for !!!! I'll post a pic when I can figure out how to get the pics from my camera into my computer.


Wonderful news! Lovely Xmas present for all concerned.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 25, 2017)

Awww, he's a cutie pie.  Congratulations!  May you have a great and long time together!


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you everyone !  I'm blessed to have a new dog and friends like you !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2017)

Is Hunter completely trained in the house?  Does he let you know when he has to go outside and potty?  Where has he been sleeping, mine sleeps most of the time in bed with me.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 27, 2017)

Well ........ as for housebroken ...... he's doing okay . He had 2 accidents.  It's so much easier to see a female getting ready to squat. With a male , he's just standing there ,suddenly his leg goes up ! LOL   He doesn't know how to alert us yet.  We'll be working on that.  I expected  him to sleep in bed with us , but so far ,he just stays on the couch - till about 4 am when he decides that I need my face washed and I should be up since he's up ! We go out for potty , and that cold air perks him up even more ..... he brings his toys in bed ,rolls all over us , bites the covers , sticks that cold nose on my back ...bbbrrrr !!!!  I'm hoping he'll realize that the bed is much more comfy than the couch & sleep with me.  All in all - I wouldn't have it any other way :love_heart:


----------



## 911 (Nov 27, 2017)

I don’t know who got the better deal. I’m thinking you did. The dog came from Alabama, nice and warm to Wisconsin, not so nice and warm. But, I’m sure that he has a good home and that’s what’s most important. 

Message for you: Congratulations.
Message for the dog: Woof, woof, snarl, bark, snarl, woof. (He’ll know what that means.)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 27, 2017)

Congratulations on you new dog. He looks like he is fitting right in. We had a bit of a problem with one of the Labs we got from a rescue. He would let everyone in our home but wouldn't let them leave. He would nip at their heels. He overcame that problem.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2017)

How is Hunter doing now that he's settled in?


----------

